# Manna Pro Goat Minerals



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Wondering what everyone thinks about these minerals.
My local feed store just started carrying them.
Heres a link to the analysis
http://www.mannapro.com/goat_mineralTD.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

At a quick glance.....it looks about average compared to some others I have looked at.....maybe somebody on here uses it, and can tell you how they like it.
Whim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Mana Pro tag:




Crude Protein
Min
4.00%

(This includes not more than 4.0% equivalent crude protein from non-protein nitrogen)

Calcium
Min
16.00%

Calcium
Max
19.20%

Phosphorus
Min
8.00%

Salt
Min
12.00%

Salt
Max
14.40%

Potassium
Min
1.50%

Magnesium
Min
1.50%

Copper
Min
1350 PPM

Manganese
Min
2750 PPM

Zinc
Min
5500 PPM

Selenium
Min
12 PPM

Vitamin A
Min
300,000 IU/LB

Vitamin D3
Min
30,000 IU/LB

Vitamin E
Min 
400 IU/LB

Blue Bonnet Tech Master Complete tag:

Calcium Min. 10% Max 12%
Phos MIN 12%
Salt Min 10% Max 12%
Magesium Min 2.35%
Potassium Min 1.45%
Copper Min 2000 ppm
Selenium Min 2.65 ppm
Zinc Min 6000 ppm
Manganeze Min 3500 ppm
Cobalt Min 50 ppm
Iodine Min 100 ppm
Vit A min per lb 200,000 IU
Vit D3 min per lb 30,000 IU
Vit E min per lb 300 IU


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Hmm maybe its to new of a product for anyone to have an opinion on it yet.


----------



## janettemoore (Oct 30, 2007)

I have used the MannaPro minerals for several years for my goats. I sprinkle 1/4 c. on top of their milk stand feed each morning. The girls always eat them. I like that copper is included in these minerals. Has been hard for me to try anything else, and I hate to handle block minerals.

Janette


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The one thing you do know is that Manna Pro products are very high quality. Super multi species so really look and make sure they have enough of everything you want in them. My loose minerals are about low iron, high copper and since I also feed whole oats and not a sacked feed with extra minerals in it, I do want a really well balanced mineral (A, E, D, magnesium, Zinc, kelp, yeasts, probiotics, selenium etc.) without having to mix. Other than the lack of soy this loose mineral is nearly identical to the calf manna milk pellets. A good thing. Vicki


----------



## kbparham (Jan 31, 2008)

MysticHollowGoats said:


> Wondering what everyone thinks about these minerals.
> My local feed store just started carrying them.
> Heres a link to the analysis
> http://www.mannapro.com/goat_mineralTD.html


I've been using the Manna Pro Goat Mineral since November when I got my babies. They LOVE it, I have a Meat Maker Tub in there with them, but they didn't touch that (still haven't), but went to town on the Manna Pro Minerals. My area is listed as being low/questionable for selenium - but so far all the goaties are doing fine (no other supplementation). I have one doe due to kid in 2 weeks. If that goes well too I think I'll continue to use them. They don't carry them locally, I ordered through Jeffers, but didn't have to pay freight so I didn't mind. One thing I don't have to worry about is if they are getting enough mineral. I offer it free choice, and have to add about a cup at least once a week. BTW - mine are alos BONKERS for the Manna Pro Goat Treats. It's the licorice flavor I'm certain. I gave Probios once when we first brought them here and they didn't want it - until I gound up some of the goat treats in the food processor and then added the probios paste making a crumble. They attacked me for it!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Kathy and thanks for the great answer! Vicki


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Put out some of the minerals this afternoon and boy oh boy! The fight to the mineral feeder was on LOL

Thanks for all the feedback everyone =o)


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

I saw this product recently at TSC also - what immediately deterred me was the 8.99 per 8 lb price tag. Don't know if the amount would be adequate but it does contain AC.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Just thought I would bump this thread up since it does putain to recent conversations and it might be helpful for some.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Manna Pro Goat Minerals. Is that the actual name of it? It contains AC... that is good. Awful pricey though. ???


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Heres a link to it http://www.mannapro.com/goat_mineral.html


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

We just bought our first bag of it and I gave it to the girls. We are going to see how they do on it.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thank you for the link. I saw the pic and had to laugh at myself. I have that same bag sitting right next to my desk. LOL I did not know it contained AC. YEAH! :biggrin It is "Goat Minerals" by Manna Pro. I guess the "Manna Pro" name threw me off. :lol


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Legend Hills said:


> Thank you for the link. I saw the pic and had to laugh at myself. I have that same bag sitting right next to my desk. LOL I did not know it contained AC. YEAH! :biggrin It is "Goat Minerals" by Manna Pro. I guess the "Manna Pro" name threw me off. :lol


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Manna Pro is more expensive then the rural king minerals that i was using.

The rural king mineral is 83 cents a pound, the manna pro is 1.28 a pound. Just figured it up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

I found that by quibbling over the amount per pound and going cheaper is not recommended. Pay the price for an excellent mineral. It just makes sense to give them the right minerals than to have their health falter and have more expense at the vets. Tammy


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Right now they only sell it in the small bag, maybe we should all write them and say they should offer a larger bag. Might bring down the price a bit, it is kinda pricey for a larger herd.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

4fromgoatilia said:


> I found that by quibbling over the amount per pound and going cheaper is not recommended. Pay the price for an excellent mineral. It just makes sense to give them the right minerals than to have their health falter and have more expense at the vets. Tammy


Tammy, I definately agree with you!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

MysticHollowGoats said:


> Right now they only sell it in the small bag, maybe we should all write them and say they should offer a larger bag. Might bring down the price a bit, it is kinda pricey for a larger herd.


Yes it is, that is why only my nubians will be on this mineral. I'll feed the other stuff to the pygmys.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Course if you mix in yeast and kelp like Vicki suggests maybe that will bring down the price per lb. Maybe not , I don't buy those things so I don't know what they would cost per pound.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok, my "newbieness" is going to come out here--what is AC added copper maybe?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ammonium chloride is a salt that is used to acidify the urine before it can attract either phosphrous or calcium/protein from the body and candy coat itself with calculi made from the acidic urine and the phosphrous (grain in the diet) and cause stones to develope, that the buck can't pass down it's S shaped urethra  In stead of candy coating like smooth M&M's it candy coats each droplet with jagged edges, these cling together and form a clog. Vicki


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Ammonium chloride is a salt that is used to acidify the urine before it can attract either phosphrous or calcium/protein from the body and candy coat itself with calculi made from the acidic urine and the phosphrous (grain in the diet) and cause stones to develope, that the buck can't pass down it's S shaped urethra  In stead of candy coating like smooth M&M's it candy coats each droplet with jagged edges, these cling together and form a clog. Vicki


Oh, I wonder if I can take it lol I have had uric acid kidney stones in the past, the urologist had me drink water with baking soda in it for about 3 weeks. Never had any trouble since thank goodness cause next to birth a kidney stone comes next for pain!!


----------

